# Gears?



## Hawaii 101 (Jul 1, 2021)

I was thinking about lifting my root force 6" and putting on 31 tires, would I need to change the gearing?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Can't change the gearing...well you used to with a bevel kit but not sure they exist any more. The 6" lift kit will cost you in the 4,000-dollar range. Might be better off doing a 2" lift and staying with 30s. Many thousands less and issues, just some clutch work.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^ What he said... Clutch springs at very least, and full clutch work is always an option as well.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Hawaii 101 said:


> I was thinking about lifting my root force 6" and putting on 31 tires, would I need to change the gearing?


You would absolutely need to change the gearing. The easiest way to lift AND change the gearing that I have found is portals. I'm not sure if they make a portal set for the Brute, but you can check. SuperATV.com As said before- many thousands of $$$$.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

The 2 inch lift with some clutch work is the most economical way to go..
The six is doable. But wiil cost more money to do . if you got the cash


----------

